# USB no support en autoestereo (error)



## Laautii (May 8, 2014)

Hola gente, la verdad lamento tener que recurrir al foro, era mi ultima opcion. 

Tengo un stereo Sony cdx-gt500us en mi auto. Este modelo lee USB. El problema es que no me lo reconoce. 
Probe con varios pendrive, con tarjetas SD y sus adaptadores hasta con reproductores MP3, formateando en todo tipo de sistema de archivos , y con varios tamaños de asignación.
Intente con pendrives de 1gb 2gb y 8gb. 

Nada funciona, el estereo queda calculando unos segundos y luego aparece " USB no support "

He probado con la unidad vacia, con un tema, y con varios. Acortandole tambien los caracteres. 

La verdad es que ya no se que hacer, googlie varios dias y he llegado hasta las paginas 10 de google jaja.
Trato de evitar la idea de que este dañado el equipo ( a la persona que se lo compre me dijo que a el le leia las memorias sd conectadas a un adaptador USB sin problema )

Si alguien tiene alguna idea de como podria solucionarlo le agradeceria. Si hay que desarmar no tengo problema.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2014)

Cual es el estado del conector USB del estéreo???
Me ha pasado con un reproductor de DVD en el que el USB anda pastilla ... hasta que no anduvo más . Aparentemente es el conector USB, por que si jugás un poco con el pendrive moviéndolo enchufado... por ahí a veces pilla y a veces no. No descarto que también esté palmado el transceptor diferencial del USB, pero me parece mas lógico que esté dañado el conector, por que le han metido todo tipo de pendorcho USB... hasta uno que oficiaba de "llavero" y no tuvieron mejor idea que meterlo al puerto y dejar como medio kilo de llaves colgando del pendrive (y del puerto) LRPM que serán bestias... pero como ya casi que ni lo usan, pues no me preocupé mas...  

PD: Y dá un error parecido al tuyo, pero dice algo como "no USB"


----------



## Laautii (May 8, 2014)

El estado del conector del stereo es impecable, lo desarme y vi las soldaduras en perfecto estado y bien rigido, no se mueve.


----------



## solaris8 (May 8, 2014)

a ver si esto lo soluciona....
https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/41762/~/error%3A-no-suprt-or---%3A---is-displayed-when-a-usb-device-is-connected-to-the-car


----------



## Laautii (May 8, 2014)

gracias solaris8, pero no funciona. recorri el foro entero de la pagina de sony, hasta mande un mail para el cual aun espero la respuesta. Mañana voy a llamar al servicio tecnico de sony, pero dudo que me den una solución acorde.
 Mientras tanto, sigo intentando con diferentes memorias, pero sigo de mala suerte.


----------



## Laautii (May 10, 2014)

SOLUCIONADO. el problema se debia a que estaba mal ensamblado el modulo del CD. El cual comparte la conexion del USB.

Uno de los pines estaba doblado y no hacia contacto, enderezarlo fue suficiente para resolverlo. 

Gracias a los que me ayudaron asistiendo con una posible solucion.


----------

